# DUKES 2005 CRUISE NIGHTS



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

BACK AGAIN IN 2005 DUKES OF PASADENA


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

JUST POSTED THE FLYER COME OUT AND ENJOY THE RIDES ENTERTAINMENT AND GOOD FOOD COME OUT EARLY CAUSE IT WILL GET PACKED SHOW STARTS AT 5:00 P.M.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0 sounds like i should check it out :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: This cruise night is off the hook, get there early it will fill up!!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Feb 15 2005, 07:56 PM
> *:0 sounds like i should check it out :biggrin:
> [snapback]2730698[/snapback]​*


should check it out, gets packed cool place to go!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Rob, Just talked to Larry. is your 63 going to be ready for Sat? He said he had a rough ride home on his new juice. We will see you guys on Sat. Till then ride low! :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

yah 63 will be ready for saturday all see you thier


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Can anybody go to this and what's the cost? I'd like to drive my car out for that. It sounds cool to check out and be apart of. If so what time do you think I need to get there to get a spont?

Thanks for your help! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Xavier it's $5.00 to park that includes 2 raffle tickets and a chance for a trophy. Cars start showing up around 5pm. Larry Dukes Pasadena President will be there as early 3:30pm. Come on out, and invite the whole familia!!!
Keep it Low!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 16 2005, 08:57 PM
> *Xavier it's $5.00 to park that includes 2 raffle tickets and a chance for a trophy.  Cars start showing up around 5pm. Larry Dukes Pasadena President will be there as early 3:30pm.  Come on out, and invite the whole familia!!!
> Keep it Low!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2736138[/snapback]​*



COOL. Thanks for your help. How do you get there from SAN DIEGO? I'm praying to the VIRGIN MARY for no RAIN!


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

palmdale in the house :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 16 2005, 09:20 PM
> *COOL.  Thanks for your help.  How do you get there from SAN DIEGO?  I'm praying to the VIRGIN MARY for no RAIN!
> [snapback]2736240[/snapback]​*


5 North, 605 north, Exit Valley Blvd. make a right, It will be a little way down on the right side, Dukes Burgers. I will be praying with you!! :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Keep it Low!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i went to it last time and it was good, and ill be going to it this sat. with bikes and coming along from other buddies with bikes. so i hope it does not rain.. :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: Awesome Show :thumbsup: 
:thumbsdown: Rain :thumbsdown: 
:biggrin: Keep it Low and Pray that it don't rain!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It's On!! I just talked to Larry the Pres. of Dukes Pasadena. He is on his way there!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT, Larry is there and signing up cars!!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

HEY A BIG THANK YOU TO PRIDE,GANGS TO GRACE,TIERRA,EPICS,BROWN ROOTS AND ALL THE PEOPLE THAT CAME OUT TODAY AND KICKED IT. DO TO THE RAIN WE HAD TO CANCEL THE SHOW BUT WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY AT OUR NEXT SHOW WHICH IS MARCH 19, 2005


----------



## USAFCAPRICE94 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry about the rain out,I was looking forward to heading out there.Do you guys got a longest distance driven award?just curious


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

no not right now but all mention it to the president and I will give you an up date and if all goes well we will have one for next month


----------



## USAFCAPRICE94 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thats cool.Looking forward to next month.I hear its off the hook when the weather is acting right.I'll definetly be there,doesnt matter how far it is.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Larry, Where you at?? Next show date is March 19 right!! :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 21 2005, 09:35 PM
> *Larry, Where you at??  Next show date is March 19 right!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2759206[/snapback]​*


ill try to make it to this one


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

New Flyer on first page! Two weeks away. Don't miss it!
:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

thats right eveybody dukes show is bigger & better every time dont miss it


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Larry is that you? Whaattsss UPppp!! Can't wait, sounds like no rain!! Praise God!!
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## USAFCAPRICE94 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll be there.Great weekend plan;Old memories/Goodtimes cruise on Friday,Dukes on Saturday.All we need is NO RAIN!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USAFCAPRICE94_@Mar 8 2005, 06:48 PM
> *I'll be there.Great weekend plan;Old memories/Goodtimes cruise on Friday,Dukes on Saturday.All we need is NO RAIN!
> [snapback]2825632[/snapback]​*


No Doubt, see ya at both!! :biggrin:


----------



## USAFCAPRICE94 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ready to roll


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Larry, You going to the Goodtimes show the Friday before your show?  Let me know so we can hook up!!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

DUKE'S cruise night at dukes burgers in La Puente


----------



## USAFCAPRICE94 (Feb 20, 2005)

Any info on a along distance award?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USAFCAPRICE94_@Mar 12 2005, 09:33 PM
> *Any info on a along distance award?
> [snapback]2843872[/snapback]​*


Hey Bro, I'll buy you a chesseburger special, and if you car is really cool, I get you bacon chesseburger special! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USAFCAPRICE94 (Feb 20, 2005)

Never been to Dukes burgers,so hopefully the cheeseburgers are good.Look for a 94 white caprice,and the driver will look like he sat in traffic all day friday.Thanks for the offer.


----------



## USAFCAPRICE94 (Feb 20, 2005)

I already posted this on the Goodtimes/old memories post,but I'll just put it out there again.I got a good friend who is from Conneticut and is stationed in Oklahoma flying out to visit Tuesday.He has never seen real lowriders out on the street,so I'm taking him to both spots on friday and saturday.Want to show him how LA does it.See you guys at both spots.Buy the way,anyone cruising on saturday night after the show?


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Don't forget this saturday 3-19-05


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USAFCAPRICE94 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dammit!I heard it was supposed to rain again this weekend!Everyone pray it doesnt.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

pray, pray pray :nono: rain :happysad:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

ttt!


----------



## USAFCAPRICE94 (Feb 20, 2005)

Whats the plan if it rains?


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

RAIN OR SHINE DUKES ARE GOING TO BE OUT THERE ARE YOU ? IF NOT 
NEXT SHOW IS GOING TO BE APRIL 16 SAME TIME SAME PLACE WILL BE POSTING NEW FLYER WITHIN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

hopefully it will be cool by tomorrow night and the rain will be gone keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Move in time 5? How much


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow It did not rain and they had about 30 cars show up, had a great time can't wait till April 16!!!


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

not tryin to knock ur event but i thought it was really small and very limited space....(passed by in the lac about 9pm)


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

hey homie we just feeled up one half of the side we still had the whole other side to feel up alot of people were a little bit worried about taking there cars out because of the rain and other car clubs were getting ready for a show sunday so it really wasn't a big turn out but those who were there had a good time lowrider magazine was there and chuco from boulevard nights was there next month will be big I will be posting pictures soon of last nights show which was 3-19-05


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Mar 20 2005, 12:09 AM
> *not tryin to knock ur event but i thought it was really small and very limited space....(passed by in the lac about 9pm)
> [snapback]2875227[/snapback]​*



I have been there when they had over 100 cars, they have room. It was small last night but the weather stopped alot from showing up. You should haved stopped and checked it out, you could have had a picture of you car in Lowrider Mag Japan. They were there getting pics for the mag. Hope to see you there in April.


:biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

pictures from show


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

more


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

more


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

more


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

new flyer


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

looks good...i should hit it up


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USAFCAPRICE94_@Mar 21 2005, 06:39 PM
> *Did it go down friday?It was raining like hell up here(1 hour north of Santa Barbara),so I didnt get a chance to drive down there.Is it going to be this friday?
> [snapback]2884553[/snapback]​*


Hey Bro you should get ahold of Dukes67 some of the Dukes Ventura show up most of the time. Maybe you can hook up and cruise down now with them!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I am bummed! I don't think I will have either one of my cars up for this months cruise night. That's not cool.


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

13 DAYS TILL THE SHOW BE READY FOR A GOOD TIME AND SOME CLEAN RIDES


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Show is this saturday April 16,2005 in la puente off of valley blvd. at Duke's burgers flyer is posted on first page


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

this saturday


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

dukes pres. on the scene hope all the homies are ready looks like the weather is going to be good see you there


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

alright everyone the sun is coming out so lets pull out them lolos and cruise on down to dukes in la puente eat some good food and look at some firme ramflas see you there :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Could i get some directions coming from Pomona!!!!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Larry, Steve, and Rob

Had a blast last night, you guys did an awesome job hooking it up. What happens when the lot fills up? What was the final count of cars, 80?? Next month will be even bigger, I should have 1 of my cars there this time :biggrin: 

Larry lost the mirror on my Harley on the way home last night, luckily I was able to get it off before it fell off.

See you guy at ELYSIAN PARK after church :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

What was upwith that horse at the drive thru? Anyone see that?


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Alex what's up? thank's for coming down we had a blast with 87 registered cars plus more came in at about 9:00 next month will be even bigger so be ready and to everybody if you haven't been to one of are shows it's off the hook so come down and check it out May 14,2005 at 5:00


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 17 2005, 10:17 AM
> *What was upwith that horse at the drive thru? Anyone see that?
> [snapback]3011646[/snapback]​*



What Horse? That was just my Harley!! :biggrin:

Just playing....
That chick just kinda rode in, she was riding by and a car startled (sp) the horse, I though she would turn around and leave but she kicked it in to high gear and went farther into the show.....

I am glad the horse did not take a shit in the middle of the show. I wonder who would have picked it up, Steve or Robert. For sure not Larry, he's the pres..

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

oh it did shit :biggrin: right in front of the drive thru like 10 times :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 18 2005, 04:44 PM
> *oh it did shit :biggrin: right in front of the drive thru like 10 times :roflmao:
> [snapback]3017497[/snapback]​*


I think I get that one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

:nono: Damn Horse (Kinda hard to see)


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's Up Duke's Pasadena,

So the next show is May 14. Just got the call that the '50 will be out of paint next week. I am thinking about redoing the interior. I hope it will be ready b4 the 14.

Hey I heard that MC BLVD will be performing at the show in July, is it true?? :biggrin: 

Keep it real and keep it low!!!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

yah MC BLVD. will be performing in july here's the new flyer for next month


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Done with Paint

[attachmentid=157597]

Now the Assembly!!

Hope to have it done!!


----------



## classifiedsgv (Jul 11, 2003)

u guys are doin a good thing with this one. i havent heard of any cruise nites in a while. thankz 2 ur club for throwin this sounds like it will be real koo to go to. if i was still younger i would bring my lowrider bike but now ill probally break that shit trying to cruise it haha i got alot bigger from 14 15 and 16 to 18 haha. fuck it im workin on a beach cruiser now so i can cruise that shit. hopefully it will be done by summer.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

That 5o Olds looks good.


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classifiedsgv_@Apr 28 2005, 10:39 AM
> *u guys are doin a good thing with this one. i havent heard of any cruise nites in a while. thankz 2 ur club for throwin this sounds like it will be real koo to go to. if i was still younger i would bring my lowrider bike but now ill probally break that shit trying to cruise it haha i got alot bigger from 14 15 and 16 to 18 haha. fuck it im workin on a beach cruiser now so i can cruise that shit. hopefully it will be done by summer.
> [snapback]3065840[/snapback]​*


HEY HOMIE THANK'S ALOT COME OUT ON MAY 14 WE DO THE SHOW SO EVERYBODY CAN GO OUT WITH THIER FAMILIES AND HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Apr 29 2005, 06:37 AM
> *That 5o Olds looks good.
> [snapback]3071364[/snapback]​*


Thanks Bro, I can't belive that Raider Nation was available :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

get ready everybody the show is just around the corner 5-14-05


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

i'm gonna try and cover this nite for our next dvd


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: Next Week
:thumbsdown: No Car
 I'll just take the Harley!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Larry, I think Steve is going to bring his 47 and Eric said he might bring his T-Bird. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

so many people love this show its so hard to believe what a good thing i started with all the help of my club members


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

THIS SATURDAY SO GET THE CAR READY AND GO OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY THERE


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

Sory bros working But I gots the 29th off.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I heard it was going to rain!!!!!!







































J/K :biggrin: I will see you all there!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

My caddi is getting painted. I will bring my blazer instead. Hey Alex, how soon before your Olds is done?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I am getting most of the chrome and strips back on, but now she wants to do the inside so I am look for a reasonable shop. Next month it should be at this show. I want to get it to Eylsian Park on the 29th, but we will see. I also have a bid on a 350 tranny for the 68 I will know this weekend....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tonights the Night!! Come and have some fun!!! You might take a trophy home...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Dukes Pasadena,
Another great show!! Who was that DJ.... :biggrin: 

Welcome your new member R.G.

Can't wait til next month.

Got the Tranny for my 68 today :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

NEXT SHOW


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

June 4th, I thought it was the 11th, you guys changed it up since the last flyer. I will make a note on the new date. MC Blvd is still July 9th, right??
 :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

JUNE 4th TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

we all had a good time there





























for more pics click here


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What! not pics of the DJ.




J/K you probably(sp) did not have a wide angle lens.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

See you next month.....


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

DUKE'S SHOW THIS SATURDAY JUNE 4th 2005


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT :biggrin: 

Saturday June 4th

Don't miss it!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

will take some pics of the DJ this sat nite!!


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

I'll be there......... fo sho


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 3 2005, 07:28 AM
> *will take some pics of the DJ this sat nite!!
> *


It's cool no need, the regular DJ will be back. I won't bring my broken down system :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

DUKE'S SHOW TODAY COME ON DOWN AND SUPPORT US WITH OUT YOU GUYS AND GIRLS :biggrin: COMING DOWN WE WOULDN'T HAVE A SHOW SO A BIG THANK YOU TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT COME OUT AND SUPPORT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY HOW COME NOBODY TAKES ANY PIC. OF BIKES. IM ALWAYS DOWN THERE REPERSENTING THEE ARTISTICS FROM THE O.C WITH MY BIKE..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Here you go. Tonights Pics...
[attachmentid=182422][attachmentid=182426]
[attachmentid=182429][attachmentid=182430]
[attachmentid=182432][attachmentid=182434]
[attachmentid=182435][attachmentid=182436]
[attachmentid=182439][attachmentid=182424]


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE PIC THEY LOOK GOOD.. HOPE TO SEE SOME MORE NEXT SHOW..


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

lots of good tims and good people!!!




















click here for more pics

old memories


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

NEW FLYER :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

last night was my first time going...showed up kind of late but saw alot of clean rides...good spot to kick it at


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey did'nt that yellow bike with the pinstripe win best bike. very nice


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ILL BE OUT THERE WITH MY BIKE AND REPERSENT AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Q-voe from Florida!! Be back in Cali Mannia, See you all then!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm Backkkkkkk!!!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Why did the date change this month? I went yesterday and nobody was there then we asked why and they said they changed the date


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

everyone come on out and kick it listen to some firme musica check out some firme ramflas and eat some good food :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Chosen Tribe (rap) & Thee Lampliters (oldies) will be opening for MC Blvd. So come out and enjoy a live concert. Live music, cars, family, food, raffles, bicycles, motorcycles, mike the homie seller, GJ the DJ, trophies, all free to come and check out. Only $5 to park and show your car. You cannot find a better deal on July 9th.....


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics will be there. Sorry we couldn't make the last one. We had a club members party on that date...!!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jun 14 2005, 07:37 PM
> *everyone come on out and kick it listen to some firme musica check out some firme ramflas and eat some good food  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3273782[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: THATS A COOL SPOT TO KICK IT THANKS DUKES FOR BEING COOL AS HELL


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Who's that in that 67?? El Presidente!!!!

[attachmentid=194572]

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## NuEraEntertainment (Jun 23, 2005)

:biggrin: Hey Larry and the Dukes Pasadena and all out there Im Back!!!!!!! It feels really good to have contacted you once again Larry you truely are my brother. Thank you for everything.

Mike the "Oldies CD" guy

God Bless You All


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Mike, Glad to see your back. Missed you last night, but I will catch up to you on Sunday.....


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

dukes are always willing to help all you need to do is ask and if we can do it we would be of glad assistance to help you out :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

get ready show is next saturday july 9th


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

6 MORE DAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

LET THE COUNTDOWN BEGIN SEE ALL YOU HOMIES SOON


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Could it be??
Gangs to Grace first car done, ready for show.....

[attachmentid=205705]

Yes it is... :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

4 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Car looks good Alex. Are you taking it Saturday? See you there...!!!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

car looks clean alex hope to maybe see it this saturday at our show july 9th duke's burgers in la puente quick little plug :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

My Caddy should be rolling in a few more weeks. There was a little more work than expected. Big Lou told me he will be hooking up one of the Dukes cars.


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Jul 7 2005, 07:54 AM
> *My Caddy should be rolling in a few more weeks. There was a little more work than expected. Big Lou told me he will be hooking up one of the Dukes cars.
> [snapback]3374934[/snapback]​*


yah that's my ride 63 ss getting hooked up I didn't know that was your ride cool


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Jul 6 2005, 12:02 PM
> *car looks clean alex hope to maybe see it this saturday at our show july 9th duke's burgers in la puente quick little plug :biggrin:
> [snapback]3371105[/snapback]​*


Ya it will be there!! I'm getting tires Friday(later today)... :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

gonna be there!
my son wants to buy some homies!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

My Caddy's getting hooked up there. Big Lou is pretty cool. Have you decided on a color?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Alex, you're up pretty early...!!!


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

SHOW IS THIS SATURDAY SO DON'T MISS IT THERE WILL BE PERFORMERS ON STAGE SO COME ON DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Jul 8 2005, 10:02 AM
> *Alex, you're up pretty early...!!!
> [snapback]3381686[/snapback]​*


Worked double shift, I'm not waking up, I going to Bed......


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

THE BIG DAY IS FINALLY HERE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT TO COME HAVE A FIRME TIEMPO LISTEN TO SOME GOOD MUSICA AND ENJOY SOME GOOD COMIDA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

SHOW IS TODAY EVERYBODY THE WEATHER IS PERFECT SO GET THOSE RIDES READY AND COME DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Cool Show, what a crowd!!! MC Blvd was a hit!!

Thanks Dukes for showing us a good time!!

To all the homeboys that help push my car in THANK YOU.

My carb is jacked up, I was at Dukes Burger till 3:30am waiting for a tow......


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has info on that 62 Impala that was for raffle. I had no cash and did not get the phone number. If someone has info please share...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

PICS


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

>  

:machinegun: + :twak: = :thumbsdown: 

:angel: + :worship: = :thumbsup: 


:biggrin:


----------



## grandpa_shig (Jul 7, 2005)

just wanted to say THANK YOU.


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Alex your car looks very clean even being pushed :cheesy: 
I know i would stay all night wit my car waiting for a tow, specially in that neighborhood :uh: :uh: any hood.

Congrats 5six Bel-air on taking home a trophey.   

AND to Goodtimer, Frist you try to get in without paying, chasing all the hynas there, and you did'nt give back the pen i let you BORROW (sicky fingers). :uh: 


J/P :biggrin: :biggrin: Whats up Perro


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy: 

[attachmentid=212595]
[attachmentid=212596]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=212597]
[attachmentid=212599]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=212604]
[attachmentid=212605]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=212609]
[attachmentid=212610]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 

[attachmentid=212616]
[attachmentid=212617]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Jul 11 2005, 03:56 PM
> *Congrats 5six Bel-air on taking home a trophey.
> [snapback]3396890[/snapback]​*



thanks Blue Demon :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=212621]


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Best Lowrider    y-que


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

NICE PICS 5SIX BEL AIR GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

I just wanted to send a special thanks to everyone that showed up on my many stops while on vacation from the east coast. Great cars! Wonderful people :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Vapor Lock Sucks!!! I should have the 50' ready again by the next show......


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

NEXT SHOW AUGUST 20th DUKE'S BURGERS IN LA PUENTE OFF OF VALLEY BLVD.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics Car Club is there...!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

OLD MEMORIES will be there!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

updated on our website

old memories la car club


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

is this one still on?


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

YAH HOMIE SAN DIEGO DUKE'S SHOW SEPT. 10th WILL BE THERE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Week and a half away...!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: for those lowriders that drive their cars


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Q-VOLE DUKES C.C. KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

allright homies we got 5 more days to see all the homies roleing throgh la puente hope to see everone there from the dukes pasadena presidente :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

this saturday 5 more days!!!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

This is the place to be this saturday..... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

its gonna be a busy weekend.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Aug 17 2005, 06:58 AM~3641288
> *its gonna be a busy weekend.
> *


Hell yeah homie......Dukes sat......Elysian Park.......Hacienda Mart.........Sun...............Rolling till the wheels fall off...............as long as they dont fall off this weekend..... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:around:!DAM! :around:!DAM! :around:!DAM! :around: FRIDAY,SATURDAY,& SUNDAY! :around: IJOLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Front page...... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love you tomorrow............. Sorry felt like breaking out in song........


If any can get down with a handball, we have a Handball Tournament, $15.oo per team, $200 first place......In Pomona...... Reg 8:30 to 10, play 10 to 1, Call 909-397-0735 for more info......

YOu will have time to shower and get to the Dukes.......


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Whats up fella, you ready uffin: to roll out


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank god its SATURDAY............. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Orale, Gente come on out and enjoy a DUKE'S lowrider happening vien de aquellas. Bring your little chavalitos, la Ruka, and the frime carruchas out to spend a sunny day in eastside Aztlan (la Puente), and make the GODS of OLMECA, MEXICA, and TOLTECA smile.
( like they didi back in the og days of lowriding )


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Date Change!!!! Sept will not be the 10, it will be the 17th. New flyer coming soon.....


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics will be there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

HEY WASUP CHICANO STYLE WILL DEFENETLY WILL BE THERE........


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

this saturday everybody 9-17-05


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics will be there..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

this sat!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

it's on homies one more day till the duke's show so I hope to see everybody down there having a good time


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

alright everybody today is the day sept. 17, 2005 DUKE'S SHOW in la puente at duke's burgers so I hope everybody will come down and support us a big thank you to all of you (clubs,solo riders and spectators) that come down and support we really appreciate it


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

GTG in tha house!!!!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Another firme night at Dukes.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: i rolled up a lil late but it was still firme.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey thank's alot ragtoppete,bluebyrd86,clubs and solo riders for coming out and showing some support I hope you guys enjoyed the show and I hope to see you guys next month :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

:biggrin: THANKS TO ALL DUKES CREW AND LARRY FOR A GREAT NIGHT OF FUN AND THANKS FOR BAPTISING ME WITH MY FIRST TROPHY ( BEST UNDER CONSTRUCTION ) 91' GMC JIMMY :biggrin: .............ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN CHICANO STYLE S.G.V.........


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

we had a good time....


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

:0 Thanks for all your support OLD MEMORIES C.C.
Hope everything is firme with your club


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

New Flyer


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

a special gracias for all that showed up to our show hope everyone had a good time hope to see everone back on the 8th . FROM THE BIG PRESIDENTE 
LARRY


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

HEY LARRY DON'T FORGET CHICANO STYLE S.G.V ON THAT FLYER HOMIE... :biggrin: WE OGT LOVE FOR THE DUKES JEFE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

WOW the 8th is like 2 weeks away......

Can't Wait.....


Dukes on the 8th...

GTG on the 15th......


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

If your not going to Vegas, come on out and have a good time with The Dukes Pasadena :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

SHOW IS *THIS SATURDAY* OCTOBER 8th SO COME DOWN WITH THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

coming soon hope to see everyone :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

this weekend


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

today


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

hell yeah homez it's gonna be on!!!! i gonna do my best to make it,, but it's my sisters birthday party and you know how that goes...i'll probably tell the family at the party, "i'll be back right now" and roll to dukes burgers!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

peace to the dukes............ from "byrdman" EPICS S.G.V C.C


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

some pictures from october 8th show


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

OCTOBER 8th SHOW


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

OCTOBER 8TH SHOW


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

OCTOBER 8th SHOW


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

OCTOBER 8th SHOW


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

OCTOBER 8th SHOW


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

OCTOBER 8th SHOW


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

OCTOBER 8th SHOW


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

OCTOBER 8th SHOW


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

OCTOBER 8th SHOW


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WUD UP ROB ?? HERES SOME FLICKS I TOOK AT DUKES!!!
NO NEED FOR VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!! DUKES CAR CLUB WAS HOLDIN IT DOWN HOMEZ!!!!! WORD UP......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm glad you had a good time bluebird86 hope to see you next month


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Oct 12 2005, 09:18 PM~3990633
> *I'm glad you had a good time bluebird86 hope to see you next month
> *


rob il be there on the 8th cant miss it cool place to kick it with the homies


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 28 2005, 07:06 AM~4086959
> *rob il be there on the 8th cant miss it cool place to kick it with the homies
> *


november 12th bro last month was the 8th :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

October 8th looked like a good event. Bad Ass rides attended.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Oct 28 2005, 12:25 PM~4088494
> *november 12th bro last month was the 8th  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahah ya i just noticed be ther on the 12th :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

November 12th just around the corner!!! Come on out and check out the rides and hang out with the homies!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Oct 9 2005, 12:13 AM~3968438
> *OCTOBER 8th SHOW
> *



where do you guys get those nice tires with fat white walls?????


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

FREELIFE will be there!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

hey dukes ill be there fo sho see you guys there


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

almost there


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

PLACE TO BE THIS SATURDAY NIGHT IS DUKE'S :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

its almost that time to see all those lo-lows rolling through the l.p area


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Aug 20 2005, 09:28 AM~3662033
> *Orale, Gente come on out and enjoy a DUKE'S lowrider happening vien de aquellas. Bring your little chavalitos, la Ruka, and the frime carruchas out to spend a sunny day in eastside Aztlan (la Puente), and make the GODS of OLMECA, MEXICA, and TOLTECA smile.
> ( like they didi back in the og days of lowriding )
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

lets get those ramflas shined up its time to show lets go down to dukes in lp i will see everyone down there


----------



## $outh$!der (Nov 12, 2005)

:thumbsdown: I love teh cock. :thumbsdown:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $outh$!der_@Nov 12 2005, 12:19 PM~4192270
> *:thumbsdown: I love teh cock. :thumbsdown:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

A big "THANK YOU" or for those bilinguel people "MUCHOS GRACIAS" to all the car
clubs that came out to support " DUKES PASADENA " cruise night we had a great night total of 95 cars and a lot of people what a wonderful night . All car clubs that came down were "PREMIRE"-"CLASSIFIED E.LA"-"DUKES S.B."-"FREELIFE"-"GOODTIMES"-"EPICS"-"PRIDE"-"LA CARTEL"-"CLASSIC OLDIES"-"TOGETHER"
"PERSPECTIVE"-"NEW CREATIONS" AND ALL OF THE OTHER SOLO RIDAS THAT CAME. HOPEFULLY SOMEONE CAN POST SOME PICTURES FORGOT OUR CAMERA

FROM DUKES PASADENA PRESIDENT LARRY (67)


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Nov 13 2005, 12:54 PM~4196636
> *A big "THANK YOU" or for those bilinguel people "MUCHOS GRACIAS" to all the car
> clubs that came out to support " DUKES PASADENA " cruise night we had a great night total of 95 cars and a lot of people what a wonderful night . All car clubs that  came down were "PREMIRE"-"CLASSIFIED E.LA"-"DUKES S.B."-"FREELIFE"-"GOODTIMES"-"EPICS"-"PRIDE"-"LA CARTEL"-"CLASSIC OLDIES"-"TOGETHER"
> "PERSPECTIVE"-"NEW CREATIONS" AND ALL OF THE OTHER SOLO RIDAS THAT CAME.  HOPEFULLY SOMEONE CAN POST SOME PICTURES FORGOT OUR CAMERA
> ...


 :thumbsup: always a good place to go kick it with the homies thanks for having us there


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's Up Dukes Pasadena!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: whats up to all the locos form DUKES PASADENA !!!! i had a firme time....my baby lincoln won "best under construction" that night!!!!.....can't wait for the next cruise night homez!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

hope everyone had a good thanksgiveing yesterday


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

TODAY SOME LITTLE ONE WILL BE HAPPY THEY CAN GET SOME TOYS :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I WAS WONDERING HOW COME ON THE FLYER YOU GUYS DONT SHOUT OUT TO THE CLUBS FROM O.C...??? IVE WENT THERE ALOT AND ITS A GOOD PLACE TO KICK BACK AND CHILL. BUT YOU DOT CALL OUT GUYS OVER HERE..


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Dec 10 2005, 07:41 PM~4380445
> *I WAS WONDERING HOW COME ON THE FLYER YOU GUYS DONT SHOUT OUT TO THE CLUBS FROM O.C...??? IVE WENT THERE ALOT AND ITS A GOOD PLACE TO KICK BACK AND CHILL. BUT YOU DOT CALL OUT GUYS OVER HERE..
> *


HEY HOMIE THE FLYER HAS BEEN LIKE THAT FOR A WHILE AND WE HAVEN'T MESSED WITH IT BUT NEXT YEAR IT WILL BE UP DATED THANK YOU AND YOUR CLUB AND O.C. CAR CLUBS FOR SUPPORTING US WE REALLY DO APPRECIATE IT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

check out the pics

old memories click here


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

good turnout but damn it was cold as hell..


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Dec 12 2005, 12:00 AM~4386464
> *good turnout but damn it was cold as hell..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

cool pictures Old Memories uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: 
Thanks for all the support


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

big thank you to all the clubs that came out and supported untll next year merry christmas and a safe happy new year to everyone :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES FROM DUKE'S CAR CLUB


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*you got dates for next year?*


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Dec 21 2005, 08:58 AM~4450512
> *you got dates for next year?
> *


HEY PAUL WHAT'S UP BRO? JANUARY WE WILL NOT BE HAVING A CRUISE DUE TO ARE NEW YEARS PARTY BUT WE WILL BE FOR SURE STARTING ARE MONTHLY CRUISE ON THE 11th OF FEBRUARY


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Dec 26 2005, 12:52 PM~4485691
> *TTT
> *


----------

